# My Tibee+Pinto project starts to get interesting (other shrimps too!)



## evodrgn (Dec 6, 2013)

Dude that looks awesome! Bet you can't wait for it to color up while it's growing!!!! There really needs to be a "Like" button for pictures sometimes HAHA


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Very cool. Keep us updated with lots of pictures.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

evodrgn said:


> Dude that looks awesome! Bet you can't wait for it to color up while it's growing!!!! There really needs to be a "Like" button for pictures sometimes HAHA


Haha indeed. I am playing detective every night looking at the tank with a magnifying glass. Wife is shaking her head lol. Here is another one from far away. In person i can see the kind of pinto strips on it's back


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

Pinto ?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Little early to tell probably being a couple days old to a week

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I see these popping up in my tank from time to time. No telling what it is for me though as I have goldens snows michling psuedo tibee. Tibee and Tb in the tank lol


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Haha my project tank is mixed with all of the above too plus pinto DNAs and red tigers.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I wish I had red tigers. Or even the oebt. But they didn't do ao well under my parameters even after 6hours of aclimation prior to release in the tank


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Sbarbee has beautiful red tigers. I aclimated only for 3 hours and they have no problem living happily in my bee shrimp parameter tank since.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

i'm so happy tibees are catching on, they are so cute =D


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

It took a while. Mostly because the colors aren't stable yet like crystal and Tb are. But most tib have magnificent patterns and colors. I may end up getting a few red tiger and breeding them with my tib and then breeding the off aping with mischlinga and crossing back over with tib before attempting to breed with the Tb. I think that would create some unique patterns. 

I have a few tib that have the normal clear color but the top portion is a light deep blue. And then my favorite psuedo tib. I believe my crossing of pauedo tib to CRS has created an opache shell with orange flesh. I'm not certain yet until I break my breeder box out and really start selective breeding these guys.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Right now i am focusing on creating red shrimp with unique color and pattern. So i mainly mixing wine red/dragon red with red tiger, plus some of my PRL for the whiter body.


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

like this!

Disclaimer. Found this image in my mailbox, not my image. 

It's called a Strawberry Taiwan Bee (super high grade), if I recall.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

That's a beauty


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

man is that a pretty one.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

OMG that's awesome!!

Btw got a pic of another baby:


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I swear I have ones that look like this, but they could just be tb, to young to tell


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

usgetata said:


> OMG that's awesome!!
> 
> Btw got a pic of another baby:


Definitely a pinto, hope it colors in nicely. Good Job.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah I would say this is a pinto


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice! Going to have to check them out when they grow up lol


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Pintos are so interesting and exciting. I cannot wait until I get my hands on a pinto to start my own breeding experiments! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Another hopefully pinto?


----------



## evodrgn (Dec 6, 2013)

Very nice! The hunt goes on to find more pinto babies in the tank hehe


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

So there's a few different theories on pintos or recipes. 

Tb x tib = pinto

Tb x tiger = pinto

Which is true


----------



## evodrgn (Dec 6, 2013)

Subtletanks91 said:


> So there's a few different theories on pintos or recipes.
> 
> Tb x tib = pinto
> 
> ...



from what i've read its

red tb x red tiger = highest % of red pinto

black tb x oebt = highest % of black pinto

but supposedly you don't really see the true pinto coloration until the third generation and can back breed for whichever recessive gene you prefer meaning that the first two generations would technically be referred to as tibee. Again this is just from what I've read as I haven't started a project tank for pintos yet so hopefully this information is somehow helpful in answering your question!


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I read somewhere that taitaibee are pinto too.


----------



## evodrgn (Dec 6, 2013)

taitaibee = tb x tb xtb? or did you mean taitibee? as in tb x tibee? 

i would assume the taitibee (if that's what you meant) is a "pinto" but i believe the reason pinto are pinto is due to back breeding to bring out specific traits and colors and if you're using higher color grade tb (ie. flowerhead mosura grade or sss+ grade) to breed with the tigers you tend to get more bold colors faster rather than using normal grade tb. Sorry if this isn't what you were looking for as an answer to taitaibee


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

No that's exactly wat I meant haha.

It's confusing, because there is grades of tb. Most don't see them though. 
More confusing because there's two ways to get pintos.


----------



## evodrgn (Dec 6, 2013)

haha woops then i guess i was wrong in explaining it haha....but i don't see how taitaibee is a pinto if all you're mixing is tb and no tiger? 

but technically you are correct when you said tb x tib = pinto and tb x tiger = pinto...the only problem is that in order to get the pinto you must first make the tibee which is the " tb x tiger = tibee" forumla AND then go with "tb x tib = pinto" formula to complete the full pinto. 

The only problem is with the "tb x tiger = pinto" is that it produces the initial tibee and i think tibee are a different category compared to pintos because again you must back breed the tibee with either tb or tigers to get specific traits which will be seen in later generations as the shrimp breed.....but like you said there are many grades out there but i doubt there is a grading scale for pintos and i'm sure many would doubt tb x tiger to equal a pinto since the first batch usually produces clear bodies with white and red/black markings here and there on them and tend to look like tigers just with white hehe...if i'm not making any sense let me know haha i know it's a pretty confusing case to make them pintos look good haha


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

This batch of babies are from Pinto DNA (Mischling born from Pinto) mother and Red Tiger Father. So should I call them TiTaiPinBee? :hihi::hihi::hihi:


----------



## evodrgn (Dec 6, 2013)

I have no idea LOL...my guess is that it's probably f1 back bred offspring? Genetics so confusing for pinto and tb ><


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Genetics is confusing period when it comes to higher end shrimp lol. 

But what I meant was tib and Tb to get pinto. Without crossing back if you cross the offspring of tib and Tb with another offspring from tib and Tb wouldn't it give you better traits than crossing tib Tb offspring with Tb and then tib and then crossing back again?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I think you can get Pinto from TB X Tiger just lower % than TB X Tibee


----------



## evodrgn (Dec 6, 2013)

Ill agree with sbarbee54 lol you dont necessairly need to cross back but people do because they already have the trait they want picked out in the tb where as if you pick a random offspring from the tb x tibee mix it would produce a different effect i think lol


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Can it be... wine red Hinomaru baby? 😊


----------



## evodrgn (Dec 6, 2013)

Dude that's an awesome find!!!!! Hope it does end up being a wine red hinomaru!


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

First time feeding Kale, they love it!









The PRLs love Kale too!


----------



## evodrgn (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice! I really like the first picture (mischlngs?) where the mosura grade looks like a reverse mosura on the black n white mischlings....never seen that before


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Those are my pinto DNAs 😊
Four of them are currently berried.


----------



## evodrgn (Dec 6, 2013)

Woops (>..<) haha they look really good man! sorry for calling them mischling cuz i didn't know hehe


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

pinto project is starting to show some results! looking good!


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice shrimps. I wish you luck with the project + a lot of pintos for Christmas present.
Kale is one of the best shrimps food. Now you can buy whole bag of Organic Baby Kale at Costco for $5-6 
Steam it freeze it = whole year long food supply.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks!

No worry evodrgn. I call them Pinto DNA because they are from both Pinto Parents. Otherwise I would call them (Pinto) Mischling too.

Plamski: How long do you steam the Kale? I feel like without blanching it the Kale is not soft enough for the shrimp to consume.


----------



## evodrgn (Dec 6, 2013)

Which tank out of your whole setup do you keep the pinto dna babies in?


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

In the center tank of the upper layer.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I steam the Kale for 5-8 min.Test it my self every min after the first 5min.When is kind of soft -it is done.The freezer will soften it even more.I'm using steaming plate .


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds good. I am gonna try streaming it next time.

More babies!









And do you know how to make your shrimps too shades whiter? This!! 😂😂








Just clean my glass and amazed how white my PRL actually are lol.


----------



## evodrgn (Dec 6, 2013)

They looking good man!


----------



## Lucubration (Jun 20, 2013)

Interesting project. It's amazing some of the color variations you can get out of dwarf shrimp with enough generational breeding.

Side note: I looking for more ideas involving steamed vegetables and tried googling "steamed vegetables shrimp food". I did _not_ get any results from aquarist sites, lol!


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

A new PRL baby with interesting pattern!









BTW, today is the first time I successfully saved some eggs from a dead mama. I saw 3 baby blue bolts!!


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Sad News....

My rack project met its Nemesis....

1. I went to Hong Kong/China/Japan for a month. I had someone to help me feed my shrimps and top off water once a week during that time. It ended up being overfed and killed more than half of my shrimps in the rack... All the beautiful pinto babies were nowhere to be seen...

2. one month after I came back shrimps continue to died despite all the efforts I put to save them... 

3. My wife is kicking me out of the Kitchen because the rack now looks sad and empty, so I will have to break down this rack soon, save everything I can and move it to my bedroom's new rack...

So basically I am starting the Pinto project over again in the new bedroom rack....


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

time to do something different! when i had to go away and ask somebody to top off/feed. i used one of those daily pill containers so it was dumb proof. 

lets get you all ramped up with something bigger!


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Very sad ! I was hoping that you project will end up with lots of pintos in your tanks.
When you are ready with new rack LMK. I can help you start with some TB's, Tigers and PRL/PBL etc.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Plam man where have you been.... Still have pbl hey


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

bostoneric said:


> time to do something different! when i had to go away and ask somebody to top off/feed. i used one of those daily pill containers so it was dumb proof.
> lets get you all ramped up with something bigger!


I do plan a bigger come back... just waiting for weather to become a little warmer...



plamski said:


> Very sad ! I was hoping that you project will end up with lots of pintos in your tanks.
> When you are ready with new rack LMK. I can help you start with some TB's, Tigers and PRL/PBL etc.


Yeah... fail and learn from the mistake... What kind of Tigers do you have? I may get some from you to restart the pinto project. Hey maybe I can even drive up and check out your tanks too :hihi:


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, i've been very busy at work, home,remodelings, 2 months problems with my lower back.etc.
I have 2 tanks with PBL now,150-200 babies.Probably I can spare some now :wink:




sbarbee54 said:


> Plam man where have you been.... Still have pbl hey


Bump: Yeah... fail and learn from the mistake... What kind of Tigers do you have? I may get some from you to restart the pinto project. Hey maybe I can even drive up and check out your tanks too :hihi:[/QUOTE]

I have Blue ,tangerine,Royals and red tigers.

We can arrange the visit not a problem.We can call Romeo too.
There are nice beer places around here too :biggrin:


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm down just let me know if you guys meet up.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

plamski said:


> I have Blue ,tangerine,Royals and red tigers.
> We can arrange the visit not a problem.We can call Romeo too.
> There are nice beer places around here too :biggrin:


Sounds good. I am usually off Sunday & Monday, so Let me know if any of the upcoming Sundays/Mondays works for you guys.


----------



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

That sucks man, hope you get everything back and running soon. Just starting up my shrimp project, the more South Florida shrimper the better!


----------

